# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  لاسانا يفاجئ المريخ بالحصول على عرض أوروبي ويطالب باطلاق سراحه

## acba77

*طلــب محتــرف المـــــريــخ لاســـانــا فـــانيــــه مــالــي الاصـــــل
 ســـــودانـــي الجنسيــــة ولان هــو متـــواجــــد فـــي بــــــــــلاده 
 وطلــب مــــن ادارة نـــادي المــــريــخ اطلاق صراحة

 لحصولة علي عـــرض خـــارجــي
 فــي اوروبـــا وهـــو الان احـــد افـــراد المنتخــب المـــالــي الــذي سيلعـــــب
 ضــد ليبيـــريــا فــي الشهـــر الجــاري 

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*قشة ماتعتر ليهو
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تسلم علي الخبر ..
ربنا يصلح الاحوال ويجيب العواقب سليمة
                        	*

----------


## mamoun15

*لاسانا شنو ؟ خليهو يمشي يهوبي غادي غادي. وان شاءالله العقبي عند وارغو .. يشتت هو كمان يريحنا ويفك لينا النحس الجابوهو لينا
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mamoun15
					

ان شاءالله العقبي عند وارغو .. يشتت هو كمان يريحنا ويفك لينا النحس الجابوهو لينا



والله من سجلنا وارغو دا ماشمينا عافية 

ربنا يخلف
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً علي الخبر وان صح اعتقد ان مجلس المريخ سيكون موفق حال الموافقة علي طلبه لا لشئ سوي ان عدم الموافقة قد لا تكون في مصلحة المريخ والتي قطعا ستؤثر علي مستوي اداء اللاعب
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قطر عجيب !!


*

----------


## الجامرابي

*حقوقنا يا جماعة يمشي ساااااي كدا
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

قشة ماتعتر ليهو



شكرا للمرور الطيب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تسلم علي الخبر ..
ربنا يصلح الاحوال ويجيب العواقب سليمة



سرني مرورك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mamoun15
					

لاسانا شنو ؟ خليهو يمشي يهوبي غادي غادي. وان شاءالله العقبي عند وارغو .. يشتت هو كمان يريحنا ويفك لينا النحس الجابوهو لينا



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

شكراً علي الخبر وان صح اعتقد ان مجلس المريخ سيكون موفق حال الموافقة علي طلبه لا لشئ سوي ان عدم الموافقة قد لا تكون في مصلحة المريخ والتي قطعا ستؤثر علي مستوي اداء اللاعب



شكرا للمرور العطر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

قطر عجيب !!





منور الصفحة يا ابو احميد
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

حقوقنا يا جماعة يمشي ساااااي كدا



مشكور علي المرور الطيب
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*احسن يتخارج 
المال تلتو ولا كتلتو 
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

حقوقنا يا جماعة يمشي ساااااي كدا



كلام سليم ،، لازم نستفيد من الصفقة علي الاقل نستعيد ولو جزء بسيط مما دفع ،،

لقد أخذ أكثر مما قدم 
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samawal
					

احسن يتخارج 
المال تلتو ولا كتلتو 



منور الصفحة يا سموءل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كشـول
					

كلام سليم ،، لازم نستفيد من الصفقة علي الاقل نستعيد ولو جزء بسيط مما دفع ،،

لقد أخذ أكثر مما قدم 



شكرا للمرور
                        	*

----------


## بكراوى

*وداعاومع بقية الاجانب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بكراوى
					

وداعاومع بقية الاجانب



منور يا بكراوي
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*مع الف سلامة وعقبال الباقين
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*لاسانا لم يضيف  الكثير  للمريخ  بجانب أنه

لاعب  غير  منضبط منذ  إلتحاقه  بالمريخ  

وحتى  تاريخه  0

إعتقد أن ذهابه  وما  يمكن  أن  يتحصل

عليه المريخ من  ذلك  سيتيحان  للمريخ

فرصة إختيار الأفضل 0
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*الباب يفوت جمل أى واحد عايذ يمشي من تلقاء نفسة إكون ريحنا
*

----------


## الصفوى

*لا للوقوف فى طريق اللاعب حفاظا على سمعة المريخ
فى ملف اللاعبين الاجانب
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله نحن ناس مااحترافين بشكل قطر شنو ووداع شنو مش في شرط جزائي 
في حالة الفسخ او يكون اتفاق مرضي للطرفين يعني المريخ لازم يستفيد 
من الصفقة وغير كدة خليهو يقعد في الكنبة دي ولا الشرط الجزائي
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*سوق النتقالات في اوربا اخريوم للتسجيل كان امس31/82010
                        	*

----------


## جنوبى

*قطر عجيب اللى يوديهو ما يجيبوا لينا تانى لاسانا ليس لديه ما يضيفه للذعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*علية يسهل  وعلينا يمهل 00 والعاقبة لكل متخازل بمغادرة الديار الحمرا0
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*وكاله بدون بواب

الشرط الجزائي فلوسنا واقد

ولا اقعد علي كيفو هو

خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

والله نحن ناس مااحترافين بشكل قطر شنو ووداع شنو مش في شرط جزائي 
في حالة الفسخ او يكون اتفاق مرضي للطرفين يعني المريخ لازم يستفيد 
من الصفقة وغير كدة خليهو يقعد في الكنبة دي ولا الشرط الجزائي




هو ذاتو الاداهو الحق في انو يفاوض براه وعلي كيفه منو؟؟؟
ما من حقه ابدا يعمل كده لانو حق التفاوض ده حق اصيل لنادي المريخ فقط
ومن حق النادي انو يوافق او يرفض أو يساوم او يعمل البييشوفه مناسب
المحترف المالي لاسانا غير منضبط أو ربما كانت طرائقه هذه للي ذراع الادارة حتي تزيد راتبه او اي شئ آخر
وعموما اتمني له بالتوفيق اذا كان في المريخ أو خارجه

*

----------


## صخر

*الله يسهل عليهو وعلينا 
الريشة ماتعتر ليهو
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

مع الف سلامة وعقبال الباقين



شكرا للمرور العطر
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

لاسانا لم يضيف  الكثير  للمريخ  بجانب أنه

لاعب  غير  منضبط منذ  إلتحاقه  بالمريخ  

وحتى  تاريخه  0

إعتقد أن ذهابه  وما  يمكن  أن  يتحصل

عليه المريخ من  ذلك  سيتيحان  للمريخ

فرصة إختيار الأفضل 0



سرني مرورك يا عمنا مانديلا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محى الدين شاور
					

الباب يفوت جمل أى واحد عايذ يمشي من تلقاء نفسة إكون ريحنا



يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

لا للوقوف فى طريق اللاعب حفاظا على سمعة المريخ
فى ملف اللاعبين الاجانب



لك الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

والله نحن ناس مااحترافين بشكل قطر شنو ووداع شنو مش في شرط جزائي 
في حالة الفسخ او يكون اتفاق مرضي للطرفين يعني المريخ لازم يستفيد 
من الصفقة وغير كدة خليهو يقعد في الكنبة دي ولا الشرط الجزائي



شكرا للمرور العطر
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

سوق النتقالات في اوربا اخريوم للتسجيل كان امس31/82010



شكرا للمرور العطر
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جنوبى
					

قطر عجيب اللى يوديهو ما يجيبوا لينا تانى لاسانا ليس لديه ما يضيفه للذعيم



شكرا للمرور العطر
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

علية يسهل  وعلينا يمهل 00 والعاقبة لكل متخازل بمغادرة الديار الحمرا0



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

وكاله بدون بواب

الشرط الجزائي فلوسنا واقد

ولا اقعد علي كيفو هو

خالص الود



شكرا للمرور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

هو ذاتو الاداهو الحق في انو يفاوض براه وعلي كيفه منو؟؟؟
ما من حقه ابدا يعمل كده لانو حق التفاوض ده حق اصيل لنادي المريخ فقط
ومن حق النادي انو يوافق او يرفض أو يساوم او يعمل البييشوفه مناسب
المحترف المالي لاسانا غير منضبط أو ربما كانت طرائقه هذه للي ذراع الادارة حتي تزيد راتبه او اي شئ آخر
وعموما اتمني له بالتوفيق اذا كان في المريخ أو خارجه




كلام منطقي هو قايلا فوضي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

الله يسهل عليهو وعلينا 
الريشة ماتعتر ليهو



شكرا للمرور الطيب
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*انتو يا اخونا الزول مافى زول ساكت يحنسو شوية من باب العشرة وكده
عليهو يسهل وعلينا يمهل وزى ما قالوا الاخوان قشة ما تعتر ليهو
ولو فى اى واحد من اخوانو محلى ولا اجنبى ولا مجنس داير يلحقو
الله يسهل عليهم وعلينا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

انتو يا اخونا الزول مافى زول ساكت يحنسو شوية من باب العشرة وكده
عليهو يسهل وعلينا يمهل وزى ما قالوا الاخوان قشة ما تعتر ليهو
ولو فى اى واحد من اخوانو محلى ولا اجنبى ولا مجنس داير يلحقو
الله يسهل عليهم وعلينا



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## omer shams

*بي عافيتو غادي ليو

*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omer shams
					

بي عافيتو غادي ليو




شكرا للمرور الطيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطر عجيب يودي مايجيب
الراجل طموحه فتر خليهو يترزق بعيد مننا
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قطر عجيب يودي مايجيب
الراجل طموحه فتر خليهو يترزق بعيد مننا



حتي انت زهجان منو
                        	*

----------

